# Rome:Total war LAN problems (XP-Vista)



## atomicbiscuit (Jan 4, 2008)

I have connected 2 pc's via a netgear DG834G router via ethernet cable, one is running XP and the other is running Vista. Whilst I can see files etc., the 2 machines refuse to see each other when it comes to 'Rome'. I only have one copy of the software.


----------



## TreebeardTheEnt (Nov 27, 2007)

Have you checked to make sure both are the same version?

Oh, and ironically this is one of few games that let me conect vista-xp without me having to jump through hoops.


----------



## atomicbiscuit (Jan 4, 2008)

TreebeardTheEnt said:


> Have you checked to make sure both are the same version?
> 
> Oh, and ironically this is one of few games that let me conect vista-xp without me having to jump through hoops.


yep - same versions.
The other issue may be that I have Macfee on both computers - although I have enabled access on both computers.


----------

